
Startup Growth and VC Returns: What We Found When We Analyzed 1000s of VC Deals - lpolovets
https://angel.co/blog/venture-returns
======
cmendel
In a move that surprises literally no one, angel.co recommends investing in
startups across the board. Shocking I know.

